# ati-drivers-11.2+ crash [SOLVED sort of]

## MageSlayer

Hi all

Does anybody managed to solve crashes with the latest ATI driver?

I have HD5850 chipset.

It just crashes with the same config I used for 10.12. Crash dump:

```

X.Org X Server 1.8.2

Release Date: 2010-07-01

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.33.3-dirty i686 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux den-desktop 2.6.37.1 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Feb 25 20:51:22 EET 2011 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc         real_root=/dev/sda3         rootflags=data=writeback clocksource=hpet psmouse.rate=250

Build Date: 09 September 2010  07:31:23PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.0

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Feb 25 22:13:22 2011

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x3b) [0x80e304b]

1: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x5f895) [0x80a7895]

2: (vdso) (__kernel_rt_sigreturn+0x0) [0xb775f40c]

3: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/glesx.so (0xb3a12000+0x381c7) [0xb3a4a1c7]

4: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/glesx.so (esutAddSrcSurf+0x2e) [0xb3a48f1e]

5: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/glesx.so (0xb3a12000+0x27635) [0xb3a39635]

6: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/glesx.so (glesxOverlayCopy+0x20) [0xb3a25b10]

7: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (0xb6874000+0x2e5af3) [0xb6b59af3]

8: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (0xb6874000+0x2e5510) [0xb6b59510]

9: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (xdl_x750_swlDriBlockHandler+0x7f) [0xb6b723ff]

10: /usr/bin/X (BlockHandler+0x91) [0x8076331]

11: /usr/bin/X (WaitForSomething+0x10c) [0x80a109c]

12: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x28d30) [0x8070d30]

13: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x1daa5) [0x8065aa5]

14: /lib/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0x41037cc6]

15: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x1d671) [0x8065671]

Segmentation fault at address 0x8

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

```

I checked an idea in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-865653-start-0.html , but it does not help.

I tested both on 2.6.36.2 and 2.6.37.1 (both vanilla kernels). 

Do I miss something?

P.S. I'd love to use xf86-video-ati driver. It is rock-solid, but I need OpenCL support  :Sad: Last edited by MageSlayer on Thu Apr 14, 2011 8:21 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Mac Tzu

Hye MageSlayer,

I have just helped a friend install gentoo on a system with HD6850 and we also used the Ati-drivers 11.2.  

First I am going to ask a simple question have you checked eselect mesa ? I was unable to get X until I changed them to "classic" not the Gallium.  

Second what verison of Xorg-server are you running ? 

The ebuild for ati-drivers 11.2 says "<x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.99 " 

I hope that I have helped in some way

----------

## MageSlayer

```

den-desktop denis # eselect mesa show

i915 classic

i965 classic

r300 classic

r600 classic

sw classic

```

But I am not sure I understand what is the relation between mesa and proprietary driver?

I have X.Org X Server 1.8.2 as you in error log.

So, thanks for ideas, but it does not help  :Sad: .

----------

## frostschutz

using 11.2 with hd5870 on gentoo ~amd64 2.6.37, zero problems

anything in dmesg | grep fglrx?

----------

## dE_logics

Maybe you just need to reinstall fglrx.

----------

## MageSlayer

 *frostschutz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> anything in dmesg | grep fglrx?

 

```

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop BUG: scheduling while atomic: X/8332/0x00000002

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop Modules linked in: bnep rfcomm l2cap snd_seq_midi snd_emu10k1_synth snd_emux_synth snd_seq_virmidi snd_seq_midi_emul snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_emu10k1 snd_rawmidi snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus snd_pcm fglrx(P) snd_seq_device snd_timer snd_page_alloc snd_util_mem snd_hwdep snd e1000e e1000 scsi_wait_scan

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop Pid: 8332, comm: X Tainted: P            2.6.37.1 #3

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop Call Trace:

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<c14cfc2c>] ? schedule+0x54c/0x850

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<c104e3db>] ? autoremove_wake_function+0x1b/0x40

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<c102ac47>] ? __wake_up_common+0x47/0x70

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<f88eb048>] ? firegl_trace+0x28/0x190 [fglrx]

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<f88b8b20>] ? KAS_Event_Set+0x90/0xa0 [fglrx]

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<f88eb048>] ? firegl_trace+0x28/0x190 [fglrx]

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<c104e60d>] ? prepare_to_wait+0x1d/0x70

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<f88b8bcf>] ? KAS_Thread_WaitForFinish+0x8f/0xc0 [fglrx]

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<c104e3c0>] ? autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x40

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<f88d439a>] ? MCIL_WorkerThread+0x1da/0x2c0 [fglrx]

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<f8991bdd>] ? PassiveRing_Cleanup+0x6d/0xd0 [fglrx]

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<f89a1e9a>] ? DispatchRing_Cleanup+0x4a/0x60 [fglrx]

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<c106d1a5>] ? synchronize_irq+0x35/0xb0

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<c106d300>] ? __free_irq+0xe0/0x1c0

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<f89910e1>] ? IRQMGR_FreeResources+0x21/0x60 [fglrx]

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<f88d711e>] ? irqmgr_wrap_shutdown+0x17e/0x1d0 [fglrx]

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<f88c6cc9>] ? firegl_takedown+0x989/0xa60 [fglrx]

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<f89a7c9d>] ? amdPcsClose+0x3d/0x40 [fglrx]

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<f88c5b5f>] ? firegl_release+0x14f/0x220 [fglrx]

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<f88bb27b>] ? ip_firegl_release+0xb/0x10 [fglrx]

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<c10b06de>] ? fput+0xae/0x1f0

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<c10ad467>] ? filp_close+0x47/0x80

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<c10383ba>] ? put_files_struct+0x7a/0xd0

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<c1039dfe>] ? do_exit+0x63e/0x6a0

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<c104336b>] ? __dequeue_signal+0xdb/0x150

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<c1039e9c>] ? do_group_exit+0x3c/0xa0

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<c10449c0>] ? get_signal_to_deliver+0x230/0x410

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<c1043400>] ? signal_wake_up+0x20/0x40

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<c10023d3>] ? do_signal+0x93/0x860

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<c126cef9>] ? _atomic_dec_and_lock+0x59/0x80

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<c10bfa00>] ? dput+0xa0/0xf0

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<c10b0758>] ? fput+0x128/0x1f0

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<c1042412>] ? sigprocmask+0x72/0xf0

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<c1042770>] ? sys_rt_sigprocmask+0xe0/0x100

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<c1042770>] ? sys_rt_sigprocmask+0xe0/0x100

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<c1002bed>] ? do_notify_resume+0x4d/0x60

Feb 27 09:35:58 den-desktop [<c14d1fc2>] ? work_notifysig+0x13/0x19

```

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Maybe you just need to reinstall fglrx.

 

What do you mean? When I reinstall ati-drivers I assume fglrx module is updated too.

----------

## Mac Tzu

OK,

I can tell you this 

I assume that you have KMS included in your kernel.  That you have allowed kernel to build in "firmware Blobs" (eg. REDWODD_rlc.bin and that others).  

This is what I have got working (sorry I cannot provide portage info I don't have access to the machine atm)

"x86_64 system" 

Kernel 2.6.37-r1 

Ati-drviers 11.2

Xorg-server 1.9.4 

libdrm-9999

randrphoto-9999

xextproto-9999

mesa-9999

     eselect - 64bit r600 Classic 

regarding the relation to Mesa and the proprietary driver 

My understand (which may be limited) is the Mesa that Gallium is the newer is a 3d driver that relies on the kernel to look after the more DRI functions.. 

Good Luck let us know how u go

----------

## MageSlayer

I am pretty much sure that KMS does NOT allow to use fglrx.

I tried several times to make it work. So KMS is off.

Firmware linking is enabled, firmware itself is radeon-ucode-20110106

All the rest is mostly the same, except kernel being 32bit and xorg v1.8.2

----------

## MageSlayer

Hi guys

I managed to solve the problem. 

And it appeared that the guy from the thread in my first post gave exactly the right solution.

But!!!

I was unaware that ATI invented Windows-registry-like settings file!

It is located in /etc/ati/amdpcsdb and this is where fglrx gets its settings from.

So you can change anything in your xorg.conf in Device section, but it won't be used!

Can you imagine that?!!?

So what I did:

- Copied /etc/ati/amdpcsdb.default over /etc/ati/amdpcsdb. 

That removed Capabilities and overlay settings previous driver version supported, but cause 11.2 just crash.

- Ran /opt/bin/aticonfig --initial=dual-head --tls=0

That initialized xorg.conf to support dual monitor configuration I have, and updated both /etc/ati/amdpcsdb and /etc/X11/xorg.conf with "UseFastTLS" option.

Now the summary, only aticonfig actually silently(!!!) updates /etc/ati/amdpcsdb.

So whenever you want to change something relating fglrx settings (like upgrade!!!), you need to use only aticonfig.

That deserves [some blood]/[FAQ/troubleshooting], imho.

----------

## MageSlayer

Well. Not so fast. OpenCL does not fully work yet.

When calling clCreateFromGLBuffer function, X server crashes with the same error.

And as Gentoo is unsupported (as I was told here - http://forums.amd.com/devforum/messageview.cfm?catid=390&threadid=147545&enterthread=y), I am back again to the community.

Could somebody test BoxFilterGL example from sdk?

----------

## Spectre256

I have a HD 4850 and HD 6950, and I can't get OpenCL to work with either. I'm using the small sample programs from https://github.com/enjalot/adventures_in_opencl

I can get part 1 and part 1.5 to work, but trying to run part2 crashes X

Can you try those out and see if they work for you? maybe we can figure this out

----------

## cach0rr0

 *MageSlayer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> And as Gentoo is unsupported (as I was told here - http://forums.amd.com/devforum/messageview.cfm?catid=390&threadid=147545&enterthread=y), I am back again to the community.
> 
> 

 

someone over there needs to be dickslapped. Yes, this is the technical term, "dickslapped". The OS has absolutely nothing to do with this issue; all that is relevant, kernel version, driver versions, versions of graphics libraries, end of story. They are being lazy.Then again, if they do not want to help you resolve a bug because they are being lazy, screw 'em. Someone on a "supported" distro will still come along later and submit this same problem, exposing this same bug, and instead of them fixing the issue in the beginning when you report it, they will fix it much later and look like fools - and people will go buy nvidia cards because they are tired of waiting on slow responses.

----------

## MageSlayer

FYI:

The latest 11.3 version still crashes BoxFilterGL example with the same error in syslog.

The last working combination of kernel and ati-drivers is 2.6.36.2 and 10.11.

----------

## MageSlayer

FYI:

Disabling xinerama in ati-drivers-11.3 + linux 2.6.36.2 allows to run BoxFilterGL.

So at least I have a workaround now.

xorg.conf (half working dual-head) is given here - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6651835.html#6651835

----------

